
San Francisco's Epidemic of Car Break-Ins - prostoalex
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/04/san-francisco-crime-policy/479880/?single_page=true
======
DrScump
There's a simple way to attack this: bait cars.

But ultimately, SF doesn't _want_ to stop auto burglary. It's seen as a form
of _local stimulus_. Auto glass replacement companies profit, retailers of
typically stolen goods profit (both off sales of replacements _and_ resale of
stolen property if it leaks back into tax-collecting retailers), burglary ring
members get spending money to spend locally, etc.

The strategy only breaks down if tourists and new residents stop coming
altogether, and they are assuming that won't happen.

